# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  فيض القلم ...

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

فتحت الشبكة الجميلة
ورئيت بها أقسام جميلة
لفت ناظري فيض القلم
فتحته لأرى فرح وهم
رئيت مستحيلا كتبت موضوعا
وأم الحلوين بضالتها تتلوها
أتت ريحانة بتلك الأطروحة
ثم نظرت إلى إيقاعات تنثر أحلامها
وكبرياء بقلمها عجبت ودعوت الله يسلمها
ووقفات مع أبو زين تدهشنا وتأملنها
هناك آلام وآهات نثرتها شواطئ وبكينا
ومع شذى وآلامها تواسَيْنَا
استوقفني عذب أسير وبالإسلام ارتوينا
ثم بحثنا ملاذا حساسا لدموعنا
وجاءت دمعة خففت آلامنا
وبذكر آل المصطفى هدئت من روعنا
في هذه الصفحة الكل شكى
وبث همومه وأحتمى
من جور الزمن المليء بالأسى
فقلت لا بد أن أواسيكم
وأمسح دموعكم وأهنيكم
بفيض أقلامكم وعذب أمانيكم
المعذرة منكم أعزائي
بما طرحته هذه الأيادي
فالكلمات وليدة اللحظة
وليس أنا ممن يجيدون الخبرة
في التعابير الجميلة
ولكن هذه كلمات قليلة
أبيين تسلسلات الصفحة المضيئة
وفقكم المولى
وأرجو المعذرة مرة أخرى

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*يــــــــا لـ جماااالـ تلكـ الحروفـ ،،*
*أنسابتـ تذاعبـ السطور ،،*
*و تعانقـ فيضـ الدموعـ ،،*
*منـ أورعـ ما قرأتـ ،،*
*أسلوبـ سلسـ ،،*
*و عباراتـ لطيفهـ ،،*
*تسللتـ لـ دواخليـ ،،*
*و أستحوذتـ على مشاعريـ* 
* أستملكتـ بـ صدقها على بقعة منـ ثنايا روحيـ ،،*
*جزيلـ الشكر لـ روعة ما نثرهـ قلمكـِ الرااائعـ ،،*
*و لا أعدمنا اللهـ فيضـ أحاسيسكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااااكـِ ،،*
*خاااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

للدموع إحساس ,,
كلامك فرح قلبي
ولكن أرى أنه كبير جدا على ماطرحته هنا
أنا ليس ممن يجيدون الكتابة
ولكنني قلت ربما أكتب وأطرحه هنا 
لكي يفيدوني الجميع 
ويتحسن مستوى قلمي 
وترتفع معنوياتي عندما أرى ردودكم
وأتشجع وأطرح مواضيع أخرى أكتبها

ألف شكر لك عزيزتي على تنويرك لمتصفحي
دمت بخير وعافية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماشاء الله ...*
*مـــــــــــاأجمل ماافاضه قلمك..*
*وبثه حبركِ..*
*ادهشتني كلماتكِ..*
*أين كنتي تخفين كل ذلك عزيزتي..* 
*فتحتُ باب لؤلؤاً مكنونا..*
*لمستُ فيه فيضها مخزوناً..*
*وجدتُ قلباً يشبه اللجينِ..*
*لابل وأصفى من ماء المعينِ..*
*أخذتُ أُعاتب ذلك القلمِ ..*
*أيا قلماً لم يمضي على هممِ*
*أكننتَ حبرك لؤلؤاً في البحر..*
*واليوم ليس لك هاهنا من عذرِ ..* 

*والآن عزيزتي..*
*بعد أن تراقصت حروفكِ هنا وهناك..*
*وبعد أن عانق قلمكِ أقلام كل من هنا,..*

*نحن نطمع بانتظار المزيد والمزيد من روائعك..* 

*غاليتي اللؤلؤ المكنون..*
*تميزتِ بانتقاء حروفكِ..*
*فكل الشكر لكل جهودكِ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمااات منمقه واسلوب راائع سلس*
*احرفكِ كانت مزدانه بطيبكِ*
*واختياار الكلمات في غاية الدقه والتناسب*
*احسنتي عزيزتي في الكتاابه*
*لن نكتفي ذلك منكِ بعد ماقرأنه من يدكِ*
*الله لايحرمنااا ابداعكِ الجديد*
*دمتي بـود*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

دمعــــــــــــه ,,,
كلامك جدا أثر فيني وشجعني لأن أواصل معكم إلى الأمام
ومن فرحي بكلامك
فلقد كتبته في ورقة وسأحتفظ فيه 
كلامك يدخل القلب مباشرة عزيزتي
وفقك المولى
وأعدكم أنني سآتيكم بالجديد
موفقة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شذى الزهـــــــــراء ,,,
إذا كنت تصفي كتابتي هكذا
كيف أصف روعة أسلوبك ؟؟!!!!
كلامكم شهادة أعتز بها
ووســــــــام على صدري
موفقين وإلى الأمام

----------


## شواطئ شوق

رائع ماافضه قلمك بهذه الكلمات 
بالاحساس المعبر مافي القلب 
اسقنا من هذا الفيض والنبع الجميل 
الله لايحرمنا من سيل حبر ك الفياض 
على الصفحات البيضاء التي تنير

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شواطئ شوق
حروفك أنارت متصفحي
وكلامك دخل أعماقي
لا حرمني الله من مروركعزيزتي

----------


## كبرياء

*گلمٍــآآآآآـتِـ مٍـرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍهُـ مٍـرٍرٍرٍرٍهُـ رٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ....؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلطَرٍحِـ آلمٍـمٍـيًـزٍ ....!
سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ َقِـلمٍـگـ آلرٍآآآآئعُـ ...
لآتِـحِـرٍمٍـيًـنٍـآ جَـدُيًـدُگـ ..
ـتِـحِـيًــآآآتِـوٍ...
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآآء*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

كبرياء
أيتها الدرة 
أنرت صفحتي بردك 
موفقة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جميل جداً ماكتبه قلمكِ هنا
وبداية جميلة جداً
فأسلوبك رائع جداً في التعبير
تمنياتي لكِ بالموفقية الدائمة
أستمري في الكتابة فأسلوبك راع جداً ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
خالص التحايا العطرة لكِ ..
تقبلي مروري ...
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

همس الصمت
أشكر لك مرورك عزيزتي
لا أرتقي إلا بتشجيعكم
وبمواصلتي معكم في هذه الأسرة الجميلة
موفقة

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم

كلمات صيغة ورتبت باسلوب مميز وجميل

سلمت اناملك الرقيقه

وحفظك الباري ورعاك

بالتوفيق دائماً خيتو

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أم الحلوين
مرورك في صفحتي له شذى خاص ومميز
لا عدمت هذا المرور
موفقة

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسعدني ويشرفني أن أقراء من هذه الكلمات
كلمات فاقة الروعة والجمال
ربي لا يحرمني منك ولا من سحر طرحك
سلمت وسلمت أناملك الذهبية
لك خالص الود والمحبـة

ودمتي بخير

شاري

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شــــــــــــاري الطيب
لقد سررت حينما رأيت ردك في موضوعي
لا حرمنا هذه الإطلالة يااااااااااااارب
وبالتوفيق أخي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


اللؤلؤ المكنون  


عزيزتي  

لاسمك  تاثير على كلماتك  


فا احرفك في هذه الصفحة  كل  لالئ  في عقد ثمين  


_ما ننحرم جديدك _ 



_فيض ودي  لك_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

سويت
سعدت جدا برؤيتك هنا
ماننحرم من عذب إطلالتك
موفقة

----------

